# British Westwood tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I stumbled across these while on another forum. Anyone here know anything about them and are they available here in the USA or Canada? Looks real good in the photos, would like to see one in the "flesh" so to speak.

http://www.westwoodtractors.com/


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Believe it or not, they came to the US and brought one proto type mower back in the 80's and were going to manufacture them in North Carolina. They came by the Store and we discussed the idea with them, but they just couldn't compete in the market at the price they were looking at selling them for.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Another Brit*

south dayton


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Slipshod,
Nice looking tractor! Looks very capable and nice paint job too. I've never seen one before, so was this the grey tractor of the 1950's - 1960's?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> 
> *I stumbled across these while on another forum. Anyone here know anything about them and are they available here in the USA or Canada? Looks real good in the photos, would like to see one in the "flesh" so to speak. *


Now that's a handsome looking tractor. Nice for tight quarters with the rear discharge.

Amicks: What was their price line?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Another Brit*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> 
> *south dayton *


Hey slipshod: Would that be a little Perkins running that?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice tractor the V series had a pto that would run a chipper.. i requested a brochure... just curious if they'd send one to the US...


sj


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*perkins*

I know that it ran sweet and I believe it is a perkins


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Westwood tractors*

I talked to them last year and last year they said they do export some to Canada.They do sell them in Bremuda and most British colonies They do not make any gardening tools for it such as a tiller. They do make a chipper and power scrafer which is a power driven thatcher


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

simple_John,
I requested a brochure also! Wonder if they will send them? Wonder also if the sudden flurry of requests for info here in the US will prompt them to check out why we Americans are interested and will they consider marketing them here?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy they seem a little small. They are talking about working the garden, but I think they are refering to a lawn, as a garden.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a response to my request for a catalog today:

"Unfortunately, we have no facilities in the United States for distribution, sale or servicing of our products, but thank you for your interest."

No mention of Canada, but I guess they figure we Americans won't drive to another country to get parts or service.


----------

